# Personal/critical illness LOA



## Just Another TM (May 13, 2020)

I'm currently on the personal/critical illness LOA due to severe respiratory illness and immune supressive medications.
Currently target limits personal LOAs to 120 days, which means mine will run out at the end of july. 
My city hasn't peaked in covid cases, and my drs recommend me to still stay home. 
I would hate to have to loose my job over this, but July is probably too early for me to go back (without a miracle cure).
Does anyone know if target will be extending this time?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2020)

Did you do 30 days first & then 120 days loa?


----------



## Lights (May 13, 2020)

I have a similar question /concern. My 30 days paid LOA just ended today and I called to take a two week unpaid leave because my Target is peaking in positive cases. My HR approved the two week unpaid leave but she said she can't extend the leave any longer than that. On top of that she said I can only take one personal leave a year so I can't take another one later this year even though this one is only for two weeks. I got the email from Target saying "an unpaid leave of absence allows you to stay away from work for up to 120 days of total unpaid time". Am I missing something here or is she wrong in saying she can't extend the unpaid leave and I can't take another one later this year if I needed to? One last question is I have a baby on the way due in October, so is the paternity paid leave separate from the paid leave I just took and the unpaid leave I'm currently on?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2020)

120 days unpaid leave after 30 days paid. Come to work for 1 day & go on loa after that. 
@Yetive, please assist.


----------



## Just Another TM (May 13, 2020)

I started my leave as unpaid. At the beginning of march. Tgt didnt authorize paid leave until march 20th. So my paid leave is within the unpaid leave.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2020)

Your HR is wrong.  Your leave situation is pretty weird though.  Ask your HR to get a second opinion from the hrbp. At my store, people are extending their leaves a lot.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 14, 2020)

I would contact Target Pay and Benefits directly (i.e. Reed Group). I had to take a NON Covid19 LOA in March for a surgical procedure. 

I have to take another another LOA (related to the first one) in a couple of weeks. I emailed them and they just told me send the info. 

My store HR did nothing with my initial LOA. Actually they sat on my paperwork and when my HRETL went on leave herself. She still isn't back.

Good luck


----------

